# project "custom" InWin GRone [money got it terminated, and in a bad way...]



## GreiverBlade (Nov 2, 2013)

heya, im gathering idea for a mod project, it will be either way a Red Raven themed mod or just "my drawing" theme let me know what pics catch you and why

unfortunately i got a grey (more like anthracite grey) GRone, a white one would have been better since im not good at color drawing (i use only pencil and marker) i'm asking opinions to have a base and then i will figure out how i will arrange the whole setup for that case.






the Red Raven would be based on.


Spoiler: a redrawing of this, either only Andy or the chains + the Scaggs logo for the panel with the window








for the back panel 




and for the top logo (above the hot swap sata dock) based on the less detailed RR logo









Spoiler: random back panel drawing idea
















Spoiler: Hellsing








window side panel




logo/scripture above hotswap










Spoiler: Black panther mod?














edit ... more like "Sabertooth Black Panther" nahaha ... DUH i need a ASUS Sabertooth Z77 mobo now ... 

rest of the build : basically what i had in my HAF XB
mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
cpu: Xeon E3-1275v2
ram: Gskill ARES 2133 2x4gb
gpu: Zotac GTX 770 AMP! 
psu: InWin Commander III Desert Fox 700w
storage: OCZ VertexIII/Velociraptor 10k rpm/2x 5.4k rpm 500gb WD green
fan: 3x 140mm InWin red led 3x 120mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro red 2x 140mm InWin black
cooling: Corsair H70 2x Silverstone SST AP121
option: 2x CCFL white

sadely i think it will take me a lot of time before i will have something acceptable to show (i rather prefer posting finished pics than WIP but i will post some pics of the internal layout once i get all the remaining parts)

im not aiming to be perfect, but i want a more personal rig, ofc it would be easier to submit the drawing and idea to a custom paint shop but its my 1st mod project (not my 1st drawing ... i love drawing... )


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 2, 2013)

looks pretty nice and interesting how to move from canvas into real mod
subbb


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 2, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> looks pretty nice and interesting how to move from canvas into real mod
> subbb



well thanks for the interest ... i love drawing (i have also some original drawing, AKA: not based on manga or anything else) but i never did it anywhere else than on paper  

still im browsing and google'ing for tutorial and idea of what i will need to do, i start that thread to have a "motivator" for achieving that goal... i just really hope i will be able to do something out of that ....

other than that : i really love the InWin GRone ... its really a pretty perfect case ... even if i love the HAF XB i thought a huge ass tower would be a neat idea (HECK my non standard ATX ASRock look small ... with the holes remaining the GRone can also fit E-ATX mobo lucky i dont do that build with a mATX mobo ... it would look just plain ridiculous)


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 18, 2013)

Niiice, i can imagine how good it would look if engraved on the acrylic window with some LEDs, taking your time with such builds pays off 

keep it up and good luck


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 26, 2013)

end of the line.

and a sad one as i said in the post 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1023#post-3039271


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 26, 2013)

Gahhh... tough luck man.

positively thinking: you might get to build an even more awesome one in the future


----------



## Vario (Dec 26, 2013)

Ever consider building a wood case and etching a design into it with soldering iron?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 26, 2013)

Vario said:


> Ever consider building a wood case and etching a design into it with soldering iron?


nah my sister was good with that but for me im better with penciles, plus im not too fond of woodbox, except yours of course


----------

